# Beware of Pedicures at Unclean Nail Salons



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2016)

I've actually only had a couple of pedicures in my life, I've heard some horror stories about infections, but for the most part I just prefer to do my own nails if I'm still healthy enough to do so.  I'm not one to use a lot of polish or fuss much about appearance, as long as they're clean and trimmed I'm happy.

Not too long ago, after reading some positive posts here about pedicures that member's enjoyed, I went out for one as a treat.  Well, sure enough I got nicked a couple of times during that pedicure, and did bleed.  I went home with thoughts of dirty equipment and infections in the back of my mind.  Luckily, aside from slight pain and discomfort for a week or so, nothing else bad happened.

Look at what happened to this gal.  http://katv.com/news/local/benton-woman-says-pedicure-put-her-in-the-hospital


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 28, 2016)

The salons around here use a new plastic pack of tools for each customer. They also wash the basins with disinfectant and hot water after each use. I can imagine that some places might take shortcuts and be dangerous. But I've been getting mani/pedi regularly for more than ten years and never a problem. I think pedicures can be a love/hate thing. It's like a massage almost, very intimate, some people are uncomfortable with it.


----------



## jujube (Feb 28, 2016)

I've had ONE...count'em...ONE pedicure in my life and I got toenail fungus from it.

After trying everything under the sun, I finally had the toenail removed, went through the growing-it-back-in stage and thank goodness, no sign three years later of the fungus.  

As much as I'd LOVE to have regular pedicures, I won't be doing that again.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 28, 2016)

Then again hubby has never stepped foot...pun intended...in a nail salon,best buddy too...And they both get wicked nail fungus regularly. Maybe some people pick it up easier than others? I don't know.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 28, 2016)

I get one about once per month.  They do stuff I could NEVER do.

I've been nicked a couple of times and they always dab on some kind of meds.

NEVER got any kind of nail (or toe) fungus.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 28, 2016)

That's good to know Falcon. I've been trying to get hubby to go with me one day. He can't cut them himself anymore. I feel that going to the salon they can clean them up and cut them straight. Then I can do touch ups when he needs it.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 28, 2016)

I go to a podiatrist for my foot care.

Apart from doing my nails, she also removes dead skin and monitors my foot health which is important for the elderly. I don't have type II diabetes but my husband does and checking for a healthy pulse and nerve responses is an important part of the treatment.

I wouldn't dream of setting foot inside a nail salon for several reasons. The principal one is the toxic aroma that you can smell as you walk past the front door. The chemical vapour associated with the setting of the acrylic nails is certainly carcinogenic and the poor girls who work there are jeopardising their health. The face masks will not protect their lungs and I want no part in making them sick.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2016)

jujube said:


> I've had ONE...count'em...ONE pedicure in my life and I got toenail fungus from it.
> 
> After trying everything under the sun, I finally had the toenail removed, went through the growing-it-back-in stage and thank goodness, no sign three years later of the fungus.



That's terrible Jujube!   Honestly, I don't like strangers handling my feet or my hands even like that, prefer to do it myself, results are almost as good.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 28, 2016)

It's very difficult for me to do my toes myself and I've been going to the same salon for several years to get them done.  I've never had any problems there.  I have to choose between trusting a salon or getting ingrown toenails -- probably the result of so many years wearing pointy toed high-heeled shoes to work, at least that's what my podiatrist said.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 28, 2016)

I have to admit the smell is toxic. One place I go to is on the main drag and twenty dollars more per treatment. But there are fans everywhere. The less expensive place? Crap, you turn your head towards the entrance and you get fresh air. Otherwise it's like huffing acetone, not so healthy. It depends on the salon.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 28, 2016)

Here is some information on the gaseous chemicals associated with false nails.
http://www.mindthesciencegap.org/2012/01/27/whats-that-smell-worker-exposures-in-nail-salons/

Here is a list of chemicals to which the workers are exposed.

*Acetone* (nail polish remover): headaches; dizziness;  and irritated eyes, skin, and throat.

*Acetonitrile* (fingernail glue remover): irritated nose and  throat; breathing problems; nausea; vomiting; weakness; and exhaustion.

*Butyl acetate* (nail polish, nail polish remover): headaches  and irritated eyes, skin, nose, mouth, and throat

*Dibutyl phthalate (DBP)*, (nail polish): nausea and irritated eyes, skin, nose, mouth, and throat.  *Long-term exposures to high concentrations may cause other serious effects.*

*Ethyl acetate* (nail polish, nail polish remover, fingernail  glue): irritated eyes, stomach, skin, nose, mouth, and throat; high levels can  cause fainting.

*Ethyl methacrylate (EMA)*, (artificial nail liquid): asthma; irritated eyes, skin, nose, and mouth;  difficulty concentrating. *Exposures while pregnant may affect your child.*

*Formaldehyde* (nail polish,  nail hardener): difficulty breathing, including coughing, asthma-like attacks,  and wheezing; allergic reactions; irritated eyes, skin, and throat. *Formaldehyde  can cause cancer. *

*Isopropyl acetate* (nail polish, nail polish remover):  sleepiness, and irritated eyes, nose, and throat.

*Methacrylic acid* (nail primer): skin burns and irritated eyes,  skin, nose, mouth, and throat. At higher concentrations, this chemical can  cause difficulty breathing.

*Methyl methacrylate (MMA)*, (artificial nail products,  though banned for use in many states): asthma; irritated eyes, skin, nose, and  mouth; difficulty concentrating; loss of smell.

*Quaternary ammonium compounds* (disinfectants):  irritated skin and nose and may cause asthma.

*Toluene* (nail polish, fingernail glue): dry or cracked skin; headaches, dizziness, and  numbness, irritated eyes, nose, throat, and lungs; *damage to liver and kidneys;  and harm to unborn children during pregnancy.*​*Toluene, formaldehyde, and dibutyl phthalate are sometimes referred to in the industry as the "toxic trio".*


----------



## chic (Feb 29, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> I go to a podiatrist for my foot care.
> 
> Apart from doing my nails, she also removes dead skin and monitors my foot health which is important for the elderly. I don't have type II diabetes but my husband does and checking for a healthy pulse and nerve responses is an important part of the treatment.
> 
> I wouldn't dream of setting foot inside a nail salon for several reasons. The principal one is the toxic aroma that you can smell as you walk past the front door. The chemical vapour associated with the setting of the acrylic nails is certainly carcinogenic and the poor girls who work there are jeopardising their health. The face masks will not protect their lungs and I want no part in making them sick.



Good points. My grandmother always had a pod do her toenails because of health issues and because her nails were as hard as horn. I don't get pedicures, but polish my nails myself. Glittery toenails in the summer makes me smile.  I didn't think of all the toxins in a nail salon but it makes sense.


----------

